# Beginners / Interested Others "e-Book" is their a need?



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Hi All,

Genuine question - not really for people who are already trawling this forum hard because you'd likely know it all - but for if you can remember back to your early days or so on.

I wondered if their might be a need for a couple of e-books for espresso and filter. Basically walking through the very basics, not with the promise of amazing but of learning a little. It'd be aimed at 1. complete beginners, just had a nice coffee somewhere. 2. Maybe - interested others e.g. perhaps your husband would like to know what you're talking about when you mention your portafilter and how you need to get ridgeless baskets etc.

They'd be as simple as I could think to write them and a way for me to start to build up other ideas for future. Free content for these e-books.

Anyway, I haven't got a full thing fleshed out, just thought I'd lob an idea out there and see what you all think?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Yes! I think it would be a great idea.

(I don't think we know it all - I don't know anything about pour-over!)


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Agreed - great idea.

I would think that the main entry point to this forum is google, so you would need to make sure it was easy to find from internet searches and download maybe without joining the forum?


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

rob177palmer said:


> Agreed - great idea.
> 
> I would think that the main entry point to this forum is google, so you would need to make sure it was easy to find from internet searches and download maybe without joining the forum?


Yes I'm not planning to actually host it on the forum. It would be available through other means


----------



## BaggaZee (Jun 19, 2015)

Initially I thought this was a good idea; I trawled forums and websites and spent ages creating my own doc when I started exploring coffee.

That said, understanding best practice for any element of coffee without the context of a good argument about why this is the case lessens the learning experience to an extent. Maybe it's better to leave people to put some effort in and draw their own conclusions.


----------

